# What five poodles and a GRD do with a tennis ball



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_They have the greatest time in the world, of course!! They loved the tennis ball game but they did a lot of chasing just for the fun of it too!! Such a joy just to watch how much fun they have.

Billy's 'stache.....LOL Taffy's going to get him.




















Opps....Grace dropped the ball!










Pile up!











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Taking a break already!?










Off we go again...










It's a toss-up.....literally. LOL!










The ball gets away from Billy this time....dang thing is ALIVE!











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ha ha.....look at that snout!










Did anyone want this?










Oh, oh....looks like Ivy wants it bad!










Over the wall










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Huddle....










Billy, it's not nice to show off!



























_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Grace's turn!










Ha, ha, ha, ha, Taffy found a tiny ball of her own to play with. LOL



















It's still mine!











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_OK....sooooooo.....where did everybody go?










And off again.....










Here, let me help you with the game....










Who wants it, who wants it, who wants it??










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_OK....so the lady has a good arm on her!










No! Brandy didn't die of a heart attack. She loves the ball and is rolling on it before everyone else reaches her.










Taffy is just going to wait for them to bring the ball back










Brandy's got it and she AIN'T giving it up!










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_out'a my way kid!!










this is the only time the spoos can't keep up with the old girl










All right, all ready lady; throw the ball!










YIPPEE!!











_


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Great action photographs. What a team they all make!


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow! Are you a professional photographer or something? Those photos are amazing. I can't say which one os my fav... but I'd hang the one of billy with the ball (where'd they go?) on my wall in a heartbeat. Your spoos are so VERY beautiful and the artistry, and stunning quality of your photos certainly show them off.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Up, down, up, down, let's see who gets there first...










YEP...that dang retriever again!!!










'cuse me...passing by










places to go....things to do











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_There's that ball stealing retriever....let's get her!










Sigh....days over and everyone has gone home.....










Hope you enjoyed our day out with us! 
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG...what fantastic photos. They made my night. Thank you sooooo much!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Mercury's Mom said:


> Wow! Are you a professional photographer or something? Those photos are amazing. I can't say which one os my fav... but I'd hang the one of billy with the ball (where'd they go?) on my wall in a heartbeat. Your spoos are so VERY beautiful and the artistry, and stunning quality of your photos certainly show them off.



_Than you much MM. Yes, I am a professional photographer. Although I would not consider these to be a good sampling of my work...LOL I was having more fun than thinking technique this time around. It was snowing and the light wasn't good and I had to shoot at a higher ISO that didn't stop the action as well as I had hoped. But, who cares!! WE HAD A GREAT TIME!! LOL

Opps...and that is Grace in that photo....she is a bit slighter and has a little less hair than Billy and is also lighter in coat. But that's pretty hard to tell when she is the only one in the photo, isn't it? :rofl:
_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Your dogs are gorgious and seem So happy having a ball all the time


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Spoospirit....I was laughing so hard at your photos and commentary. I started reading them out loud in Howard Cosell's voice. Try it and I bet you laugh as loud as I did. What great photos of your GORGEOUS dogs! Thanks so much for sharing and sending me off to bed with a smile on my face!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Alicia said:


> Spoospirit....I was laughing so hard at your photos and commentary. I started reading them out loud in Howard Cosell's voice. Try it and I bet you laugh as loud as I did. What great photos of your GORGEOUS dogs! Thanks so much for sharing and sending me off to bed with a smile on my face!


_ound: You're welcome!_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, here are some more. Spoo and I had a great time taking pics of them playing. We both just LOVE taking pics of our guys enjoying themselves!

(Billy flying!) Come and get it if you can!







[/IMG]

Haha... Grace got it and you can't have it!







[/IMG]
Yep, there are three spoos in all that snow! Grace continues to hang onto the ball!







[/IMG]


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Grace! There's a deer there!







[/IMG]

HEY, look at me... I'm a deer TOO!







[/IMG]

Billy showing off that he got the ball back!







[/IMG]


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Billy doing the "fancy dance", loving the fact that HE has the ball! (Notice his two front legs crossed and his hind legs spread far apart..lol)







[/IMG]

Chantel hoping Billy will share.... Yeah, RIGHT! Possession is 9/10's of ownership!







[/IMG]

Yes, Billy, we KNOW your thrilled with yourself!







[/IMG]


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Here comes Chantel!







[/IMG]

YEEHA! Poodles ON THE MOVE!







[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, WOW, new fun! Let's follow that noisy fast thing!







[/IMG]

Last one is a rotten egg....er..umm... poodle!







[/IMG]

Phew, this white stuff is sticking to me everywhere!







[/IMG]


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Grace LOVES to rear up! I think she thinks she is part horse. 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Chantel and Grace just chillin' and looking.




















And.. OH, WAIT, how did that cute little boy get in with all these poodles!!
(Spoo's grandson, enjoying watching the dogs play and us take pics)


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, hope we didn't over inundate you all!!!!  It was hard to pic just one or two pics, we had so much fun with them!!!


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

I can totally see the diference between Grace and Billy's color. So THATS what a blue looks like, off-black. I think one of the reasons I love spoos so much is because they resemble horses so much in movement and body structure. Such beauty in motion and pride in carriage like a fine Arabian stallion.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Your pictures are just beautiful! I loved, loved loved them all. what pretty poos, and what a pretty back drop. I wish we got snow here like that. We usually get some but this year no luck. I think it's because I bought my son a new sled. ha ha. thanks for posting the eye candy.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I loved all the pics too! I live in California and I really do envy you having such a large snowy back yard to enjoy. My kids would go nuts if they had that to play in right outside our door. 

Anyhow, I really enjoyed the pics and all the spoo's look wonderfu like always!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Mercury's Mom said:


> I can totally see the diference between Grace and Billy's color. So THATS what a blue looks like, off-black. I think one of the reasons I love spoos so much is because they resemble horses so much in movement and body structure. Such beauty in motion and pride in carriage like a fine Arabian stallion.


LOL...LOL! This is too funny! Spoo and I were just IM chatting about the pics and we said shortly ago about how we love to watch them run and play and love to look at the pics of them because they look like elegant steads! Too funny that you mention it too. I guess it must be something many people must think, especially those who are very familiar with horses!

Yes, Grace is turning blue. But it takes up to three years for complete change and can take a bit longer even. She is getting lighter and lighter continuously so will be much lighter by the time she is done.

Sorry that you guys don't have snow. It is GREAT fun for the dogs and great for pics, but a bit tooooo long lasting. I'll share, if you want! LOL


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Those are awesome Looks like fun!! I wish we had snow somtimes but I don't fancy the cold tempatures that come along with it lol


The last picture of the spoo that Jester'smom posted -what color is that dog? I feel like I knew this info in the past and now I have lost it. Curious.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Gingersnap and Secreto. Glad it wasn't an overpowering of pics! Hard to choose just 3 or 4.....lol.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Great pics...you have the action down so nice...I love watching dogs run and play..I usually end up laughing out loud at their sheer joy.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Those are awesome Looks like fun!! I wish we had snow somtimes but I don't fancy the cold tempatures that come along with it lol
> 
> 
> The last picture of the spoo that Jester'smom posted -what color is that dog? I feel like I knew this info in the past and now I have lost it. Curious.


That is Grace. That pic is not a good one for her color, had trouble with that pic but loved the pose. I have trouble getting a pic of how she actually looks in real life. She is gray/blue, continuously getting lighter. So, she is going to be blue when all is said and done. 

Here is a pic that I think is a bit closer to how she looks. It is so hard to capture her actual color.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Ahh,thats right I remember her name now. Im getting more and more mixed up on who is who these day lol. Pretty baby

I need to research (when my brain begins to function again) the differences between the three colors, blue, grey, silver I mean. I am thinking that I may have actualy wanted a grey poodle when I set out to find a silver one? I would almost rather Saleen be a darker colort than what I am betting she ends up. Thought of course we will love her either way... well I will anyway, can't speak for John since he kind of wishes he hadn't let me get her and occasionally asks how I will manage the four dogs and a baby...Same way I manage everything else honey so shut it she isn't leaving.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohhhhhhhh, LOVING the photos!!!!! I'm enjoying our sunshine though sorry, you can keep he snowballs on the fur! haha!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I love all your pictures! Your whole spoo pack is so pretty and elegant!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks, you two, for posting all the great photos. Love seeing them romp in the snow and play their hearts out. I'm hard pressed to pick only 1 or 2 favorites. Enjoyed seeing Brandy as well who seems to know a thing or two about tennis balls!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Thanks, you two, for posting all the great photos. Love seeing them romp in the snow and play their hearts out. I'm hard pressed to pick only 1 or 2 favorites. Enjoyed seeing Brandy as well who seems to know a thing or two about tennis balls!


_:rofl: What respectably golden retriever doesn't know a thing or two about tennis balls!!! LOL She will out run them for a ball any day until she has one foot in the grave!! She may not be the smartest one in the pack but she certainly is the most focused when it comes to anything you can throw for her and water time!_ 
_
You have no idea what a relief it is to have spoos for her to run and play ball with her now. She would run us ragged all day long with her ball. No matter what you were doing, she was right there throwing the ball at you or dropping it into your garden or your pail or on the tractor and pushing you to throw it again!! Your arm could fall out of socket and she would be sitting there and spinning circles for another run!! LOL_


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I know it is a relief to spread the joy around. Brandy's probably thankful she has five who can give her a run for her money, even though she usually manages to outrun them! You two have a lovely family. 

The more I see the Continental trim, the more it is actually growing on me. It sure shows off the great physical condition they are in, what with all that exercise in the snow. I'm betting everyone went to bed early that night!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

These photos are AMAZING! I'm so glad you posted them. It did make my day. Zulee would love to have some playmates.

I also have to add that they look so strong and graceful. The conti clip with their long hair flowing around them really makes an incredibly dreamy picture.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Your spoos are gorgeous, your action shots are fantastic and most of all, your dogs are so happy. I love the fact that they are pets first, show dogs second and get to enjoy life to the fullest.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow, they are great photos!

I can't believe you got so many great ones.
I loved Billy where he was so thrilled with himself having the ball!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Please save these so when there is a thread about show dogs being coddled and not being allowed to be dogs, you can post them again and show that this is just not neccessarily the case. I love it when you guys post your photos. A total delight to look at. Thank you!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I love the pics keep them coming !


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Please save these so when there is a thread about show dogs being coddled and not being allowed to be dogs, you can post them again and show that this is just not neccessarily the case. I love it when you guys post your photos. A total delight to look at. Thank you!!


_Absolutely Arreau! Dianne and I couldn't conceive of having dogs that had to live their lives like a piece of china!! Dianne has raised and championed show dogs in other breeds and they have always been family pets and dogs first. I think it greatly improves their spirit and self confidence. 

We never get rid of photos. We delete many photos since we take hundreds and keep only the ones that tell a story or show their progress in their growth. This is our library for reference for the future so they will always be around if we need them._


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I love these pictures !!!!!!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Please save these so when there is a thread about show dogs being coddled and not being allowed to be dogs, you can post them again and show that this is just not neccessarily the case. I love it when you guys post your photos. A total delight to look at. Thank you!!


I agree !


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

Ok, so who enjoyed it more? The dogs?...the grandson?....mom?....us?...Five dogs, a tennis ball and a whole lot of snow = a great time for all!...and FYI...no, one can NEVER have too many pictures of their beloved pets....I have so few of my sweet and loving Appy who has been gone for so long....fewer than ten....I regret it SOOOOOOOO much...so believe me...I take tons of them now...thankyou so much for sharing a fun day in Spoo land....


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

animallvr said:


> and FYI...no, one can NEVER have too many pictures of their beloved pets....I have so few of my sweet and loving Appy who has been gone for so long....fewer than ten....I regret it SOOOOOOOO much...


and THIS is the single main reason I take as many photos as I do. As a child I fully regretted not having GOOD photos of my pets (being slightly obsessed with photos and animals already!) so once I got my hands on my own camera, they photos never really stopped, and all my animals have grown up with a camera in their face, and being taught to stop and pose too. lol!

Never too many photos. The only regrets with photos, is missing an opportunity, not taking too many!


----------



## Bonnie (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG LOVE them!! How do you keep them all looking so beautiful! You must be brushing 20 hours a day!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_No...I brush a couple of times a week and they get a full groom once a week. I use leave-in conditioner to help protect their hair. I'm not working so it isn't a problem for me to do.
_


----------



## Bonnie (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't think I could keep it up! I'm an author so I'm home too. But they both have very different hair. Finny's seems to knot up quicker than Bella's


----------

